# louie and charlie - saturday morning routine



## sneakypete




----------



## Luv4puppiessk

haha omg this is so cute and funny! I love how the cat finally decides not to play anymore and pup gives up !


----------



## MikaTallulah

Round 1 to kitty.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

You are gonna have to o a re-take as the puppet gets bigger! It is fantastic the play well together!  Buddy's n Pal's, Buddy's n Pal's!


----------



## Merlins mom

So funny!!! I think Cat won this round too. LOL!


----------



## Pammie

That's a great vid!
My 10 month old pup and cat _still_ play like that! I would have thought that after 8 months of being harassed daily my cat would have packed his bags and hit the road! but, nooooooooooooooo...he and Bryley get into it all the time. 

Bryley thinks my cat is the best toy I have ever 'bought' for him!


----------



## sneakypete

:grouphug:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Any new video of your fur kids?


----------



## sneakypete

hi friends! 

I haven't gotten around to getting more video of the two goofs playing (will soon!), but Louie went for his very first swim at the lake house last weekend. of course he loved it. here is some video and a pic. 

Louie at the beach - YouTube
[yt]Cx3ki6jBAg[/yt]
up quality to 720p


----------



## brens29

He looks like he is having fun at the beach...I like how he gets out and shakes then gets right back in LOL


----------



## sneakypete

here are some updated pics and vids of Louie, cause who doesnt love pics and vids?! he is turning 17 months soon. 



































































































"_i love this things so much!_"



















videos can be upped to 720p for better quality, just fyi.


----------



## Sadie53

Beautiful photos with wonderful dogs. The one wit h the golden and the cat in front of the fireplace is so cozy looking.&#55357;&#56884;


----------



## Brave

Oh my goodness!! He is the most amazing dog ever! So patient. I love the photos!!!! He's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures and Videos, he's become a gorgeous boy.


----------



## sneakypete

thanks friends! he is the best! 

charlie the cat LOVES red assing him and they both lay in front of the fire all the time. you can see charlie in the one pic under the christmas tree conjuring up some kind of attack on Louie.

louie is just little over a year old and still amazes us how well he understands. he's an old soul and seems to just understand what we want. he is a happy guy.


----------



## sneakypete

guess the location...win a prize!














new vest to pull me on the bike. he LOVES it. we actually have slowed it down a bit and I am able to drop the leave and he trots next to my bike. we go on pretty long trail rides in the national park. 



wacko cartoon character!






hope everyone is well! we are moving onto 3 acres soon, so louie will be chasing deer like crazy!


----------

